# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed >  Looking for agents who are interested in selling 3D Printers (SLA/FDM)

## Mark Wu

Looking for agents who are interested in stocking and selling SLA and FDM 3D printers. If you are interested please contact me.

email:
mark@zl-rp.com
mark2819620@gmail.com

----------


## Mark Wu

contact me for additional information

----------


## awerby

Hi Mark;

That "Planets Uranus" SLA printer http://www.uv3dp.com/html_products/P...rinter-32.html  looks exactly like a Form1, except for the logo. Are they identical inside as well? Do you have an arrangement with them to rebrand their products, or do you share a factory? Do they handle support for these printers or do you do it from Shanghai? 

Andrew Werby

----------


## DrLuigi

Sorry for the terrible joke, but calling a printer UrAnus D:

Decent warranty, decent build size, overall looks like a nice printer  :Wink:

----------


## Mark Wu

Dr Luigi: Thanks lol. We are thinking of having a new name for the SLA 3D printer, not quite sure which name we should use.

Andrew: They do look pretty similar, however, the ability of form 1 and Uranus are not the same. I suggest buying both of them and compare with stability, because that way you can have some ideas in your mind. Also, we do not have any arrangement or support with the form 1 company. The SLA 3D printer is originally made in Shanghai. 

Contact me if you guys have more question or advises, thank you! :Big Grin:

----------


## DrLuigi

Were just thinking quickly about a name, I just thought about Magmashield (refers to the red glas that blocks the laser wavelengths) or BlueWave (As your laser is probably blue?) Wont break my head on a name but just some quick things i came up to.

Looks like a nice SLA printer, wish you goodluck getting it further on the market  :Wink: 

Could i ask how much one of these printers cost anyhow?

----------


## Mark Wu

Dr Luigi: Thanks lol. We are thinking of having a new name for the SLA 3D printer, not quite sure which name we should use.Andrew: They do look pretty similar, however, the ability of form 1 and Uranus are not the same. I suggest buying both of them and compare with stability, because that way you can have some ideas in your mind. Also, we do not have any arrangement or support with the form 1 company. The SLA 3D printer is originally made in Shanghai. Contact me if you guys have more question or advises, thank you! :Big Grin:

----------


## Mark Wu

Sorry for the typo. The SLA 3D printer will be $3300 without shipping payment.

----------

